# A new direction for the haunted house.



## DansHauntedHouse (Jan 21, 2014)

We love haunted houses to be sure, but haven't we all seen the clowns, zombies, cannibals, witches, stereotypical scares that have almost become a formula? Does anyone want to see something different? Does any one have anything that they have always wanted to see in a haunted house? We are going to have two different haunts in our location and one will be the traditional haunt but the other half is going to be a haunters haunt and I hope everyone is as excited as I am.~Rob


----------

